# First Look: Forzo Modern Brass Heavyocity



## donbodin (Aug 21, 2018)

Sforzanto where have you been all my life!
Heavyocity is back with Forzo, a Brass sample library for Kontakt recorded at Skywalker Sound and delivered in the same powerful Hybrid engine as the developers NOVO series.
This library pushes sonic boundaries with an incredible organic sample set and the same top-tier hybrid sound design we have come to expect from the Heavyocity. I loved the library so much so that I forgot to criticize the lack of legatos!
Thoughts, demos and all official videos: http://bit.ly/2wbyTbe


----------

